# HTCLogger.apk



## UrinalCake (Sep 30, 2011)

is it safe to remove HTCLogger? i been reading about how its a security hole and its got me worried so i hope it was safe to use root explorer to remove it


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes. Send it to hell if need be.


----------

